# DIY food



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

alright i just read the article about the diy food gelatin cubes and im gonna do it. I have so many foods that are just too small too feed to my p's since itll just make a mess since they wont see it all.

So im gonna take all this left over crap, blender it and make gelatoin cubes. Yay!









Heres my ingrediants so far:
-Wardley krill
- Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold pellets
- Topfin freeze-dried bloodworms
-Tetra colorbit tropical granules
-Wardley tropical premium flakes
- Wardley algue disks
- Baby carrots

Thats all i ahve on my right now...and of course the gelatin.

I was thinking before i start it i should go get some of these items:

-peas
-shrimp
-raw chicken (im not sure, please tell me)
- some sort of shell fish (do i try blnding the shell itself?
- and lastly i was thinking to go out and get some sort of carnivorous stick to throw in.

Tell me what you think! ill take pics and show the progress of my p's through the food change
















Thanks for future help


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

sounds good to me

form the second list id use WHOLE SHRIMP head, meat,shell and all (hey its getting blended up use it as an advantage)

i wouldnt use peas or chicken

as for meat stick dont really know what your talking about

but a small piece of beefheart could also work.

when u blend it upmost likely itll turn out as a paste due to the carrots/shrimp/beefheart (if u choose to use it)

so first i would try just a quick blend with some chunk in it. so its still kinda like a paste and feed it to him like that. Then id do gelatin cubes. If he likes the paste and eats it y not just leave it?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of homemade gelatin food...and I think everyone on this site already knows it.







I mention it a lot to try and get a point across, but I still don't think many people use it. It's so easy to make and lasts so long.

So far to date it has totally changed my cariba (see link in signature for pictures). I have also managed to get 4" of growth on my 2.5-3 month old P. nattereri shoal by using my homemade gelatin food concoction (you can also click the link in my signature for pictures of proof).

I will be making a new batch these next few days which will include:
-Hikari Cichlid Gold Pellets
-tropical fish flakes
-freeze dried bloodworms
-freeze dried krill
-tubifex worms
-fresh earthworms
-whitefish fillet
-algae discs
-shrimp
-carrots (lots of carrots for carotenes)
-spinach
-very small amount of lean, raw steak for smell and taste purposes (may leave it out this time)
-peas
-black crickets
-grasshoppers
-...and maybe even more!

If you do decide to use the chicken, make sure you use a very small amount. With the last batch I added a tiny bit of steak, but to be honest I don't think it's even necessary. It has a strong odor and taste to begin with that the fish will love whether meat is in it or not.

Have fun and happy fishkeeping!








~Taylor~


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm a huge fan of homemade gelatin food...and I think everyone on this site already knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how would u know
























never heard of spinach being used.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rocker said:


> I'm a huge fan of homemade gelatin food...and I think everyone on this site already knows it.:laugh: I mention it a lot to try and get a point across, but I still don't think many people use it. It's so easy to make and lasts so long.
> 
> So far to date it has totally changed my cariba (see link in signature for pictures). I have also managed to get 4" of growth on my 2.5-3 month old P. nattereri shoal by using my homemade gelatin food concoction (you can also click the link in my signature for pictures of proof).
> 
> ...


how would u know








:rasp:









never heard of spinach being used.








[/quote]















I just assumed from the strong smell.









Yeah, fresh spinach leaves are great! I wouldn't use the canned spinach though.


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright ill throw in shrimp,earthworms(never thought of it) and do i really need some sort of shell fish?

oh yah and should i get white fish fillets?

i totally forget about them and i heard there like 90% of their diet lol

oh and i have some frozen bloodworms that has been sitting in my freezer for like the past year. ill throw that crap in 2.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Telmob said:


> Alright ill throw in shrimp,earthworms(never thought of it) and do i really need some sort of shell fish?
> 
> oh yah and should i get white fish fillets?
> 
> ...


white fish fillets ya, fish is a must (cant belive i missed that too)
id use tilapia or catfish

if the bloodworms are expired dont throw them in. If u wouldnt eat expired sh*t i dont think ur piranha would like to too


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I've been pondering the DIY food for a min myself. I have some NLS pellets that are so damn small.. I want to use them and some of my mini krill. I guess I'll be testing this out this weekend also.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I've been pondering the DIY food for a min myself. I have some NLS pellets that are so damn small.. I want to use them and some of my mini krill. I guess I'll be testing this out this weekend also.


Keep us all update b.s!!!!I would like to know just how easy this all goes for ya!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I've been pondering the DIY food for a min myself. I have some NLS pellets that are so damn small.. I want to use them and some of my mini krill. I guess I'll be testing this out this weekend also.


Keep us all update b.s!!!!I would like to know just how easy this all goes for ya!!!!!
[/quote]

I will just tell ya right now. It worked great and was beyond easy to do. hahahah hows that for confidence.







this will be a quick job. my main project this weekend is getting a decent mold of the inner housing of the EMP400. And finding a good local plastic mold injection shop and working on getting patents. (and maybe learning how to spell patents.)


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

No i dont think the frozen blooworms have gone wrong since theyve been frozen.


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright i went out and got a pound of frozen tilapia. I didnt get shrimp since the lady at the cash register was a tard and triple priced them so i told her to @#%$ off and left with the tilapia.

God i hate stupid people......


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright i did it, took around 15-45 minutes. Could of been shorter but i really wanted all the food to be a fine paste.
Here are the pics.
enjoy, ask any questions if you like :rasp:

P.S: it was a great way to get rid of all the containers of left over flakes and stuff i had that would have tooken ages to feed to them. If you guys have almost empty containers of food i strongly urge you to throw them in.

in the end i used:
-Tilapia
- frozen and dried bloodworms
-baby carrots
- premium flakes
- hikari cichlid bio-gold pellets
-hikari cichlid stable food
-Krill
-Algue disks
-Tetra color bit granules.

And sadly once i was done i realized i had forgotten to add some eartgworms. But oh well, they can be a treat.

Ill take pics of my super red's soon, then in a month ill take pics again to show the difference


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Then what do u just put it in the fridge? I think im gonna make some. Using shrimp , catfish, baby bluefish , pellets , flake food, earthworms.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

looks good.

tell us if your p's think the same way too


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks good! I'm sure your piranhas will love it!


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

hope so too! ill try the first feed tonight, the food is ready!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

how many packets of gellatin did you use? i can never get mine to stay remotely solid once it hits the water....


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

I had 3 cups of pasty food and i added 2 pouches.

um...technically not including the actual puck of gelatin i added a cup of water.

it stayed together nicely. i took it out of the fridge 30 minutes ago, cut the big think into 8 different squares, then cut those 8 squares into smaller feeding chunks. Ill see how long 1 square will last me and then ill tell you guys how long the whole batch should last. Also i wrapped the individual squares in tin foil and then put them in ziplock bags. It keeps them almost air tight AND you dont smell it.

ill try the first feeding tonight!


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright i fed them with it.

and they ate every piece! it feels great nowing they like it. yay!

ill take pics of them tomorrow and then ill show changes in a month.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I've been pondering the DIY food for a min myself. I have some NLS pellets that are so damn small.. I want to use them and some of my mini krill. I guess I'll be testing this out this weekend also.


Keep us all update b.s!!!!I would like to know just how easy this all goes for ya!!!!!
[/quote]

I will just tell ya right now. It worked great and was beyond easy to do. hahahah hows that for confidence.







this will be a quick job. my main project this weekend is getting a decent mold of the inner housing of the EMP400. And finding a good local plastic mold injection shop and working on getting patents. (and maybe learning how to spell patents.)
[/quote]

LOL-I'll take that as I can do it (even for idiots)


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright i did my best to get pictures but they just move so damn fast!

anyway heres 3, there blurry but they show the color and thats what its really all about


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Telmob said:


> Alright i fed them with it.
> 
> and they ate every piece! it feels great nowing they like it. yay!
> 
> ill take pics of them tomorrow and then ill show changes in a month.


I'm glad to hear that they like it! I figured that they would.


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

yah, i want them to grow nice and fast


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I know that feeding ps DIY food is problably the best for them but for me it takes the fun out of watching them eat.

I have my pygos in a varied diet that consist of, smelt, catfish, tilapia,some bony fish I buy at the asia supermarket, i beleive tiger eel or some eel I bought at the asian market, shrimp(with shells of course),sardine(I know they are messy but my pygos enjoy them),sticklebacks,octopus and cuttlefish. I enjoy watching them tackle every differnt item I feed them and is also fun to pass by the supermarket and asian market and pick up things you think your pygos might enjoy.

I guess one of this days I will try the DIY mixture but for now, i'll keep the varied diet that they are on.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^^ good to hear the caribe is gettn fed some really nice stuff!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hater said:


> I know that feeding ps DIY food is problably the best for them but for me it takes the fun out of watching them eat.
> 
> I have my pygos in a varied diet that consist of, smelt, catfish, tilapia,some bony fish I buy at the asia supermarket, i beleive tiger eel or some eel I bought at the asian market, shrimp(with shells of course),sardine(I know they are messy but my pygos enjoy them),sticklebacks,octopus and cuttlefish. I enjoy watching them tackle every differnt item I feed them *and is also fun to pass by the supermarket and asian market and pick up things you think your pygos might enjoy.*
> 
> I guess one of this days I will try the DIY mixture but for now, i'll keep the varied diet that they are on.


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks good and i'm sure it will help the colours and growth.

Are you going to only feed this or other things aswell such as white fish and shrimp.

Bobz


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Telmob said:


> Alright i fed them with it.
> 
> and they ate every piece! it feels great nowing they like it. yay!
> 
> ill take pics of them tomorrow and then ill show changes in a month.


soonds great man hope it goes well!!!


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

Donno how long its been but i changed the look of the tank and finally got rid of the plastic plants and put in some real ones.

just an hour ago so the piranha are super stressed :rasp:

took some pics anyway. there color is alot ncier now that ive been feeding them the DIY gelatin cubes AND there getting bigger. hourah!


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

I just made some of this food this past weekend. I substituted a few things but it's pretty much the same. I think I may have used too much gelatin, think that'd cause any problems? I also tried feeding my small rhom a chunk of it but he didn't go for it... then again, he really hasn't eaten in the few weeks i've had him.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah too much gellow makes the chunks too chewy for them and they will wind up making a horrible mess. 
I hate the DIY food that I made. not because its not great. but because my main tank fish are cichlids and cichlids are messy eaters. they make a horrible mess of everything. But I have convict food for the next few years. strangly enough they don't mke a horrible mess with it like the flowerhorn does.


----------

